

Secret Weapons for Java Programmers - sharjeel
http://sharjeel.2scomplement.com/2008/04/03/secret-weapons-for-java-programmers/

======
aschobel
Google Guice, it's the bee's knees:

<http://code.google.com/p/google-guice/>

